# Knife article by Darren Laur



## Zepp (Aug 3, 2004)

While searching around TKD sites for the heck of it, I found this article by Darren Laur about knife attacks (in .pdf format).

http://www.isu.edu/stdorg/sports/tkd/knives.pdf 

He only partially cites his statistical sources, but I think there is some good information in there.  Particularly interesting (and scary) is the study he conducted with police officers and simulated knife attacks.  I'd be interested to hear what some of you have to say about it and I think at the least it's an interesting resource.

A quick Yahoo search of Darren Laur tells me he's an ex-cop and that he has written several articles dealing with self-defense that you can find on the web.  Does anyone know what kinds of martial arts/self-defense systems he's involved with?


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2004)

It wouldn't open for me.  Thanks for attempting to share however.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

I read it - it's pdf format, so you need ADOBE.  Good article, not very educational in terms of tactical skills, more of a "knives will kill you if you don't pay attention" sort of thing.  Had Mr. Laur quted more sources or provided references, I'd be more inclined to pass the article along to others who may care, but the lack thereof casts uncertainty on the statistical analysis.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 3, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Had Mr. Laur quted more sources or provided references, I'd be more inclined to pass the article along to others who may care, but the lack thereof casts uncertainty on the statistical analysis.



Yeah, that bothered me too.  Maybe this was only a draft of an article that got put on this site.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 5, 2004)

Here is a better version of the article:
http://www.members.shaw.ca/tmanifold/edged_weapon.htm

For more of Darren's stuff check out my site. His section is here:
http://www.members.shaw.ca/tmanifold/laur.htm

Tony


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 5, 2004)

Btw a large part of that article is based on his own empirical findings.

He is not an ex-cop he, is a serving police officer. He teaches strictly street combatives (as far as I know).


----------

